# 1971 2800Cs Sun Shade



## SkyR8der (Feb 9, 2021)

So my father is rebuilding his 1971 2800Cs. And he’s working on the interior. It’s the sun shades that seem to be causing headaches. So he had the mount 3D printed, because we can’t seem to find it anywhere. But the hardware that holds it into the mount needs to bee removed. I’ve never seen something like this. It looks like a reverse lock washer. Meant to crimp and hold the spring in place. Is there a way to remove or without destroying it? Or do we need to buy a new one?


----------

